# Looking for feedback :)



## diana5852 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello,
I would really appreciate any feedback on this self portrait oil painting I have done. What would make it look better?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Before I can give you a critique, I need a better photo.


----------



## ArtystaJakub (Sep 3, 2017)

Better photo and real photo for comparison ;-)


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

The hair, the blouse, and the background are beautifully done. But the face isn't quite right. The nose looks crooked and too long, and it seems to begin in the forehead. The mouth is too far down, it appears. Perhaps the face is too oblong. We are extremely sensitive to the proportions of the face, unlike the proportions of a tree. That's why it must be right, if you're not doing a Picasso.

It is good that you've used bluish tones on the face, but the strokes appear to have been randomly applied. Instead every stroke should emphasize the shape of the face. If this is done in a simple manner the paint layer won't look muddled, but rather radiate firmness. A painting should radiate resoluteness but not shakiness. You seem to have good artistic feeling, but you really need to sketch the face correctly first. 

Mats
Creativity - about the unconscious source of the creative spirit


----------

